# Fehlfunktion des Anglerboard.de Mailservers!



## Dok (22. Februar 2005)

z.Z. ist der Mailserver von Anglerboard.de gestört.
An dem Problem wird gearbeitet, es kann allerdings noch ein – zwei Stunden dauern.


----------



## ralle (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fehlfunktion des Anglerboard.de Mailservers!*

Sind zu dieser Zeit geschriebene Mails noch auf dem Server, und werden dann versendet ?

Oder sind die wech ?????????


----------



## Dok (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fehlfunktion des Anglerboard.de Mailservers!*

So das Problem ist behoben, die Mails sollten alle noch kommen!


----------



## Zargesehen (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fehlfunktion des Anglerboard.de Mailservers!*

ich sage nur "snort"............................


----------

